# HELP! I am using sign blazer and can't get my cutter to cut



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a little help. I have a pcut 630 and I am using sign blazer software to do the cutting. 

I was using it before but then it got deleted off of my computer, so I reinstalled it. I can do everything I need to with designing, but when I push cut, it won't cut.

I was messing around with the "set-up" button but was having no luck.

Can anybody help me?



Thanks


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody have any suggestions? Is anyone familiar with this program?


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

Full version Signblazer Download (all cutters)


----------



## ztekneq (Sep 24, 2009)

cpanel : install ur printer and make sure the port is correct

cpanel : dev manager log which port the printer is using

SignBlaster : make sure ur printing to the correct port


----------

